# Wie pflege und warte ich eine SSD ?



## Ralle99 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wie erhalte und pflege ich meine neue SSD, defragmentieren und Scandisk sind glaube ich hierbei nicht angebracht, oder ???? 

Wer hat Infos über die neue Technik der SSD´s, wie soll die " Wartung " erfolgen, muss die überhaupt erfolgen ?


Danke für Eure Antworten 
Ralle99


----------



## JojoPopo (13. Oktober 2009)

hab ich ansich keine ahnung weil hab keine - is mir zu teuer
 - - - aber eins kann ich dir sagen defragmentieren ist definitiv schwachsinn - wenn windows 7 eine platte als SSD erkennt wird das Defragmentierungsprogramm für diese platte sogar deaktiviert

is ja auch logisch schließlich gibts in der ssd ja keine scheiben auf denen die daten geordnet werden können


----------



## BopItXtremeII (13. Oktober 2009)

Nicht defragmentieren! Dadurch gibts nur unnötige Schreibvorgänge auf der SSD und die verschleißt schneller.

Ansonsten kann ich zwar auch nicht viel sagen, weil ich auch keine hab, aber da ich bis jetzt nicht viel von Wartung e3tc mitbekommen hab, brauch man wahrscheinlich gar nichts machen. Das einzige was mir so einfallen würde, wäre die Firmware aktuell zu halten.


----------



## Ralle99 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo wieder,

also zum Betrieb meiner Corsair P64 SSD, der Hammer, ein ganz anderes arbeiten, ja und leider noch recht teuer, aber , ich wollte mich von der Leistung überzeugen und bin begeister, noch !

Danke und Grüsse
Ralle99


----------



## Dr.House (15. Oktober 2009)

Hier ein nützlicher LInk:

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - OS-Optimierungen für Flash-SSDs


----------



## steinschock (15. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ne Samsung, 
die einzige wo es kein Wipetoo gibt ,
und man die Firmware nicht flashen kann.
S.14 +19
Samsung sind auch die Corsair und OCZ Summit
AnandTech: The SSD Relapse: Understanding and Choosing the Best SSD

Schau mal mach dem Garbage Collection tool siehe s.14
Und in den Link vom Dr.
Defrag und Pref. sollte man deakt. usw.


----------

